# [email protected], Playoff Game #1



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

I would say the Jazz's only chance will be one of the first 2 games, even if they could spread the series to 7, game 7 wouldn't be fun. If they pick up game 1 or 2 I would get higher hopes than I have now, but hopefully if they can't win the series they can stretch it out as long as possible and give the Lakers some problems.

Game 1: Sunday, 1:00 P.M. on ABC


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Jazz will last 5 games at best. :evil:


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

Jazz lose in four by an average of 14.


----------



## FishMogul (Sep 8, 2007)

I think Jerry's post game press conference will go something like this.(even though it's a football press conference)...just imagine it's Jerry Sloan


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> Jazz will last 5 games at best. :evil:


  Unfortunatly I think you are right one :?

I would give anything to see the Jazz bring down all mighty Kobe. GO JAZZ!


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Four votes... and they all apparently have NO faith in the Jazz. :lol:


----------



## firedawg (Dec 20, 2007)

JAZZ WILL BE SWEPT......PERIOD POINT BLANK....THEY DONT HAVE IT THIS YEAR......


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

FishMogul said:


> I think Jerry's post game press conference will go something like this.(even though it's a football press conference)...just imagine it's Jerry Sloan


 :lol:

Naw, Jerry would never get that animated in a press conference. That might be what he's thinking though.

Jazz NEED to steal one of the first two games to have a chance. Who knows, maybe they were able to clear their heads after the season and are actually able to put up a fight. I'm gonna guess Lakers win in 5 or 6, but even that might be a little optomistic. You never know though, playoffs are a whole new ballgame. I'm gonna watch all the games, and try to enjoy them. My expectations can't really get much lower, so I'm gonna try to not be too disappointed no matter what happens.

Despite my low expectations, how about a yell, huh? LETS GET PUMPED!!!!

GO JAZZZZZZZZZZZZ!!!!!! :mrgreen:

(Somewhat sarastically, but still hoping like only a crazy dedicated fan would).


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

11-0? WTH? I'd have expected some sort of variance with all the Jazz fans out there. This is almost disappointing. 8)


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

It's a sweep unless the Lakers coast on a game to get it back home for a celebration. 
Sweep. Broom. Clean the lockers.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

If there is a sweep, who leaves the Jazz next year and do rumblings about moving really start shaking the organization?


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

This is going GREAT!!!


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Turn out the lights the party IS over!


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

Keep the faith! Jazz in 5 baby!!! 8)


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

fatbass said:


> mjschijf said:
> 
> 
> > Keep the faith! Jazz in 5 baby!!! 8)
> ...


Nah, he's just lost all common sense with that new love life he claims to have going on. :lol:


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

Hey, this is a particularly optomistic time for me. Weather is nice, school is almost out, I'm gonna be able to go fishing again soon, and I have a new girlfriend. Life is pretty good. Why not translate my optimism over to the Jazz? :lol:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

hey you never know what going to happen.I think the Jazz can still beat the lakers and I will be cheering for them in tell they are gone.

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO JAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

mjschijf said:


> Hey, this is a particularly optomistic time for me. Weather is nice, school is almost out, I'm gonna be able to go fishing again soon, and I have a new girlfriend. Life is pretty good. Why not translate my optimism over to the Jazz? :lol:


You seem like a good dude Mike, I just don't want to see you start out your summer with a disappointment,... either from your lady friend or the Jazz. Both are known to be pro's at toying with your emotions.


----------

